# Automatic book downloads not working? (Paperwhite 4)



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Still having this issue after doing a complete system reset on the PW4 (meaning: rebooting it back to factory settings, re-entering wi-fi and account details, etc.).

Is anyone else experiencing this on an e-ink Kindle?

My Kindle phone app has no such issues - it automatically downloads the free samples I've sent to it for testing purposes.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I've not had any problems with currently-in-use Paperwhite 2, Voyage, or Oasis 2, either ordering directly from the device itself or choosing which device through the drop-down menu from the book page on a laptop.

Is it only samples you have a problem downloading, or book purchases as well?  I confess, I haven't sent samples to any device for a LONG time.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

crebel said:


> Is it only samples you have a problem downloading, or book purchases as well? I confess, I haven't sent samples to any device for a LONG time.


Book purchases, unfortunately. That's what started all of this. I am disheartened that a full factory reset didn't solve it.

This is my second PW4 (my first one froze in less than six months and had to be replaced), so I'm super frustrated.

Manually going to the cloud and initiating a download still works, at least. But automatic downloads are one of the best features, so losing it is a bitter pill to swallow. Really hope this is a temporary issue.

Of all the times for this to happen...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

That would be frustrating. Are they at least showing up on your P4 under the "All" filter? That would at least be a slightly easier way to pull to the device itself than going back online to Device and Contents.  

I'm sorry I don't have a better suggestion for you, hopefully someone else will.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

CS said:


> Book purchases, unfortunately. That's what started all of this. I am disheartened that a full factory reset didn't solve it.
> 
> This is my second PW4 (my first one froze in less than six months and had to be replaced), so I'm super frustrated.
> 
> ...


I have been having this problem on and off (mostly on, though) for the last two and a half years. I have tried to sort it out with customer services, but with no success. It's frustrating, but I've stopped worrying about it. It happens on all e-ink kindles I've had during that time, Oasis 2 and 3, PW4 and Voyage, but not with the Android Kindle app.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*Update:*

Good news!!! Automatic downloads magically started working again. I probably could have been more patient and not reset the device to factory settings, because that made no difference (at least for the first several hours).

Thankfully, doing a device reset on a Kindle isn't a big deal like doing it on a PC would be - all of my previous downloads are no longer on the Kindle itself, but I have everything already sorted into collections, so it's easy enough to recover what I need to. (I'll probably just stick with a clean slate.)

I have no idea if there was some kind of server or cloud issue, but I'm glad it sorted itself out finally.



crebel said:


> That would be frustrating. Are they at least showing up on your P4 under the "All" filter? That would at least be a slightly easier way to pull to the device itself than going back online to Device and Contents.
> 
> I'm sorry I don't have a better suggestion for you, hopefully someone else will.


I had it set to "all" and books were still showing up in the cloud, so I could have retrieved them that way. Still, I was concerned that automatic downloading was somehow "broken."

Truthfully, if there was a way to officially shut off automatic downloading, I would probably use it as an actual "feature."

But since there isn't a way to do that, I would prefer for it to work. 



John Hopper said:


> I have been having this problem on and off (mostly on, though) for the last two and a half years. I have tried to sort it out with customer services, but with no success. It's frustrating, but I've stopped worrying about it. It happens on all e-ink kindles I've had during that time, Oasis 2 and 3, PW4 and Voyage, but not with the Android Kindle app.


Can you elaborate? When the problem is "on" for you, how long does it take for books to automatically download? 30 minutes? Several hours? Several days?

When my PW4 is working as it should, books start queuing up almost instantly - but there are definitely still times it takes 30 minutes to an hour for new books to push through.

On my previous PW2, it would occasionally take several hours - I always assumed those instances were related to PW2 running low on space (not an issue with the 8GB PW4).

One theory I always had: Kindle book downloads somehow seem slower between midnight - 3 a.m. (EST). I wonder if Amazon is doing something behind-the-scenes with its Kindle servers during that time? I could just be seeing something that isn't there though, or maybe only noticing it during those hours because I tend to read books before bed.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I started having this problem on my oasis 2 a few days ago. Not so much with new purchases but with old favorites I've decided to reread during the quarantine. No matter how many times I go to 'manage your content' on my computer, select a book from my library and click to download it to my oasis, it doesn't download. I even left my oasis connected overnight (which I do not usually do) in case something was just causing a delay. But in the morning--still nothing. I had to search my library directly from the oasis and download the book that way. Thank god that at least worked. My thought was the same one you had....this would be an awful time for my kindle to start developing glitches.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

Can you elaborate? When the problem is "on" for you, how long does it take for books to automatically download? 30 minutes? Several hours? Several days? 

When my PW4 is working as it should, books start queuing up almost instantly - but there are definitely still times it takes 30 minutes to an hour for new books to push through. 


I usually lose patience after a while and download them manually from the All tab. Occasionally I leave it overnight but they still don't download automatically. So as far as I am concerned, when I have this problem (probably 90% of the last two and half years), they never download automatically.


Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

John Hopper said:


> I usually lose patience after a while and download them manually from the All tab. Occasionally I leave it overnight but they still don't download automatically. So as far as I am concerned, when I have this problem (probably 90% of the last two and half years), they never download automatically.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


Mine may have started working again. I used Push to Kindle this morning to send an article to my Oasis and it downloaded automatically. I'll try it later with an Amazon book.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

John Hopper said:


> Mine may have started working again. I used Push to Kindle this morning to send an article to my Oasis and it downloaded automatically. I'll try it later with an Amazon book.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


Yes, Amazon books now downloading automatically. I hope this lasts longer this time.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm glad to hear it, John. I really hope the extended "downtime" I experienced the other day was purposeful because Amazon decided to finally tighten up the download servers/process/whatever for e-ink Kindles. Wish I hadn't factory reset my Kindle as a troubleshooting step (which didn't help), but with all of my major books sorted into collections, that's not the calamity it would've been on any other device.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

John Hopper said:


> Yes, Amazon books now downloading automatically. I hope this lasts longer this time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


Well, it lasted 11 days, the problem is back again. Just sent a sample and I had to go into the All tab to select and download it manually. This may be connected to the 5.12.5 firmware update I downloaded earlier.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

My Kindle is back to having this annoying issue. It probably doesn't help that I have 20+ free books waiting to download though. (Charging it for several hours with wi-fi on did not help.)

I refuse to reset my device to factory settings again, because that didn't immediately fix the problem last time. It just started working again several hours after the device reset, which likely means it had nothing to do with the reset itself. Also, I shouldn't have to keep resetting the device anyway. 

I wish Amazon would fix this on e-ink devices. Never an issue on phones/tablets with beefed up processors.

I would gladly pay more for an e-ink Kindle that has the processing power of a phone or tablet so that everything is lightning fast instead of sluggish at times.

I'm still not on 5.12.5 either. Instead of having updates sent out in waves (which I have never understood), I wish e-ink devices would allow you to check for an update and get it if one is there - like every other device ever. I know I can update manually by downloading a file from the website, but that's too much hassle for me.


----------



## geezergas (Nov 8, 2014)

My old DX is a little difficult in downloading.  If I order 3 books, one will come right on, it takes several tries ( on/off, re syncing, sleep/awake) before I get all 3 books.  Also I have 34 pages of books, often the book I just finish reading goes back to the first book on page one.  Its feeling its age, as am I.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I've never had books download automatically to my Kindle.  I think now they're set to download to Kindle for PC on my old laptop, which I don't use much.  I never changed it to my new laptop because they're so easy to download manually.  I download them and make personal backup copies, just in case.

On my Kindles I don't want books to automatically download.  I have several Kindles and I like controlling which books are on which device.  Now that I'm reading mostly on my phone that matters less than it used to, though.

Barry


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I got fed-up of waiting and just manually downloaded the 20+ freebies. I got a warning indicating that I should connect the Kindle to power because mass-downloading a lot of files would deplete the battery. Since I was on 90% at that point, I ignored it. I will leave the Kindle alone for a day or two and let it completely index everything.

I hope it was just the mass quantity of freebies I "bought" creating a bottleneck, and automatic downloading will resume properly after this. We'll see...

I really like *barryem's* idea of downloading everything to a device that isn't my primary one. I suppose I could use my phone for that (I actually use it to create and sort collections - the Kindle phone app is much better for that than the Paperwhite or even the Amazon site's "Manage Your Kindle" page).

My only concern is, I know Kindle books are limited to 5-6 devices (or whatever it is). When I get a PC again, it might be a good idea for me to backup everything to Calibre (but that's *a lot* of work). Until then though, how can I ensure that I am not using up one of the 5-6 slots? Does erasing a book from the device automatically free up a slot now? I know it was much more complicated in the old days, where you'd have to call Amazon to clear up slots and it would take 2-3 days.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

When I was doing most of my reading on my Paperwhite I'd download my books to my Kindle for PC, make a mobi backup (and and epub backup just in case) and send a copy of the mobi file to my library as a doc file.  Then I could download that to as many Kindles as I wanted to without worrying about limits.  It still synched them just fine and it all worked out well.

I began doing that a few years ago and I was concerned about how Amazon felt about that so I called Kindle support and asked them and I was assured they had no problem with it.  Then, a couple of years later when I started reading about people losing access to their accounts because they were supposedly cheating in some way I called Kindle support again and they not only told me it was okay to do that, they said a lot of the support people also do it.

I always back up all the books I buy from Amazon.  They're my main source of books so that takes some doing but Calibre and Apprentice Alf make it easy.  Years ago before there were ereaders Barnes and Noble and Microsoft and a few others started selling ebooks that would work in PC programs they provided.  I bought a few of those books from B&N and then after a couple of years they said they were getting out of that business.  I had 30 days to download all my books, which I did.  A couple of months later I got a new PC and their program was no longer available so my books were gone.  I didn't lose much.  Maybe a dozen or two books that I'd already read, so it wasn't a big deal.  A lot of people in various forums I was in lost a lot more books.  I learned a lesson.

When I buy a book their TOS says I'm just buying a license to read it.  Nope!  I'm buying the book. I'll be pretty fair with them and not share the book publicly but it's my book and their TOS just doesn't fit my feelings on the situation.  They got my money.  I got their book.  All's well.

Barry


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

CS said:


> I got fed-up of waiting and just manually downloaded the 20+ freebies. I got a warning indicating that I should connect the Kindle to power because mass-downloading a lot of files would deplete the battery. Since I was on 90% at that point, I ignored it. I will leave the Kindle alone for a day or two and let it completely index everything.


All that indexing is also going to use a bunch of battery power.
If you're going to ignore it for a day or two, why not just plug it in so it'll be topped up when you do want to get back to using it?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

When I checked my Kindle after your post, *Fogeydc*, indexing all those books shockingly only took 2%. The battery has depleted a bit more since then, but I have to say this Paperwhite seems to be doing much better in that dept. than the last one I had (same model) that froze up within six months.

Just an update: I bought the two *Time and Again* books by Jack Finney last night and they downloaded automatically within five minutes (probably less, but I stepped away for a few minutes). I'm glad I got them, because the second one has already jumped back up in price!

So, it was probably the 20+ freebies causing some weird bottleneck after all (I got fed-up and manually downloaded them all after a couple of days).

In the future, if I ever go crazy and "buy" a ton of freebies, I'll send them to my phone instead since that has more horsepower than a traditional e-ink Kindle. I wish there was an option to buy and not send to any device, but I assume that would only confuse most people.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

CS said:


> I wish there was an option to buy and not send to any device, but I assume that would only confuse most people.


Hopefully someone with more knowledge than I will weigh in, but I thought that's more or less what choosing the "Kindle Cloud Reader" option does? I have never used the Cloud Reader, did not register it to my account, it just became one of the download options a few years ago.

Wouldn't downloading with that option automatically put it in Manage Your Content and Devices to then you can send it to whatever specific device you want at some future time? In effect, downloading it to your Amazon account/Cloud but not to any device.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Hopefully someone with more knowledge than I will weigh in, but I thought that's more or less what choosing the "Kindle Cloud Reader" option does? I have never used the Cloud Reader, did not register it to my account, it just became one of the download options a few years ago.
> 
> Wouldn't downloading with that option automatically put it in Manage Your Content and Devices to then you can send it to whatever specific device you want at some future time? In effect, downloading it to your Amazon account/Cloud but not to any device.


That's how I understand it, though, like you, I don't really use it. I just send it to my default kindle. Haven't had any problems. I'm generally on my home wifi. I wonder if it makes a difference if you're on a public/unprotected wifi network or trying to download via the cell network.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

crebel said:


> Hopefully someone with more knowledge than I will weigh in, but I thought that's more or less what choosing the "Kindle Cloud Reader" option does? I have never used the Cloud Reader, did not register it to my account, it just became one of the download options a few years ago.
> 
> Wouldn't downloading with that option automatically put it in Manage Your Content and Devices to then you can send it to whatever specific device you want at some future time? In effect, downloading it to your Amazon account/Cloud but not to any device.


You're right about that, *crebel* but I've always wondered if Cloud Reader counts as one of the 5-6 device limit slots. Does anybody know?



Ann in Arlington said:


> That's how I understand it, though, like you, I don't really use it. I just send it to my default kindle. Haven't had any problems. I'm generally on my home wifi. I wonder if it makes a difference if you're on a public/unprotected wifi network or trying to download via the cell network.


I use home wi-fi so that definitely isn't the issue for me.

One thing I've noticed though is that the wi-fi on my Kindle will sort of shut off if it goes into sleep mode, only to start back up again once I wake it up. Is this a drawback of the newer deeper sleep function Kindles have now? Wondering if I should disable that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> One thing I've noticed though is that the wi-fi on my Kindle will sort of shut off if it goes into sleep mode, only to start back up again once I wake it up. Is this a drawback of the newer deeper sleep function Kindles have now? Wondering if I should disable that.


I've seen similar behavior. I wouldn't have described it as wifi shutting off, exactly, but I do notice -- mostly with my Oasis which I generally only use for an hour or so before bed at night -- that when I wake it up, it will take a few seconds to D/L anything new from the day. It's actually my 'default' device (mostly because it's first alphabetically and I can't make anything else stick  ) so if I buy or borrow something during the day, it DEFINITELY gets sent there. When I turn it on, the first thing that happens is new material shows up. So, I guess it could be that wifi is OFF all day, so when turned on, the first thing it does is turn wifi ON and call for any changes/new content and take care of that straight away.

I don't notice it as much with the PW, probably because it rarely goes so deeply asleep during the day. But I've noticed similar behavior if, say, a pre-order arrives overnight. It's not precisely THERE on wake up, but shows up immediately after.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I've seen similar behavior. I wouldn't have described it as wifi shutting off, exactly.......


Updates download and install overnight sometimes, so the wi-fi can't be completely disabled when the device is in sleep mode.

But it's true that books sent to the device don't seem to download right away unless you wake it up - so clearly the function is limited in sleep mode.

Maybe it just doesn't 'phone home' as often in sleep mode as it does while it's awake?


----------



## Paperbackstash (Dec 15, 2017)

I've had this problem for over a year with my PW4. I first made a thread about it on another forum in February 2019. Others chimed in that some shared the issue. It randomly starts working again, but then does not hold. It's frustrating for sure, but from what I've seen others go through to try to fix, and my lack of luck myself, there's not much that can be done for this bug. It seems to strike randomly to different people for no reason.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

Paperbackstash said:


> I've had this problem for over a year with my PW4. I first made a thread about it on another forum in February 2019. Others chimed in that some shared the issue. It randomly starts working again, but then does not hold. It's frustrating for sure, but from what I've seen others go through to try to fix, and my lack of luck myself, there's not much that can be done for this bug. It seems to strike randomly to different people for no reason.


This is my situation also. I have had this problem intermittently since autumn 2017, more often not working than working. I've had a few different kindles in that time and on each of them, it initially works for a time, then stops working most of the time, with occasional periods of working as it should. I've stopped caring too much about it.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Paperbackstash (Dec 15, 2017)

John Hopper said:


> This is my situation also. I have had this problem intermittently since autumn 2017, more often not working than working. I've had a few different kindles in that time and on each of them, it initially works for a time, then stops working most of the time, with occasional periods of working as it should. I've stopped caring too much about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


It does still bother me when it interferes with my life/reading time - which it sometimes does, but I have given up mainly solving the bug. It does seem to help if I leave the Wi-Fi on awhile before downloading, at times.

Really I'm just ready for another paperwhite to be released. It will probably be years from now, and I find it discouraging. I was excited about the PW4 but find I like the PW3's screen clarity much better, and keep getting weird bugs. I have kept it since it's waterproof, which I needed. I do think Amazon can do better, however. I never invested in an Oasis because of the price difference and I didn't like the shape. I can't stand the thought of just having this PW4 for years more, though. All my amazon devices have become buggy, so I'm not sure if it's software update issues or less quality with build design anymore.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

It happened again last night. Wouldn't push out a free book I "bought." However, it did finally push out the April 2020 update, so that was at least an encouraging sign. (Never mind that we're almost in July, and I only now got the update!)

*John Hopper* and *Paperbackstash*, does your Paperwhite 4 have the latest update?

My latest working theory is that our Kindles have been trying to push this update out for the past few months while also trying to push our books out, and both somehow fail, causing this issue. Total wild guess, but it makes sense.



Paperbackstash said:


> It does seem to help if I leave the Wi-Fi on awhile before downloading, at times.


How do you leave wi-fi on without having the device attempt to automatically download books? Isn't the "sync Kindle" button the only way to turn on wi-fi?



> Really I'm just ready for another paperwhite to be released. It will probably be years from now, and I find it discouraging. I was excited about the PW4 but find I like the PW3's screen clarity much better, and keep getting weird bugs. I have kept it since it's waterproof, which I needed. I do think Amazon can do better, however. I never invested in an Oasis because of the price difference and I didn't like the shape. I can't stand the thought of just having this PW4 for years more, though. All my amazon devices have become buggy, so I'm not sure if it's software update issues or less quality with build design anymore.


I feel the same way. I should've listened to my gut instinct not to get a PW4 (I had a PW2 and the battery was getting a bit long in the tooth but was mostly fine otherwise). I like the PW4 when it works, but it drives me up a wall when it's buggy.

Either way, I definitely won't get the PW5 at launch. I'll wait a few months so I don't get a launch unit and I'll wait for a sale.

I would've gotten an Oasis a long time ago, even though I don't think it's worth the cost, but I hear it has terrible battery issues (at least the Oasis 2).



> I do think Amazon can do better


The problem is, without competition, they never will.

That's why the Nook was so good to have around - it forced Amazon to raise its game. Now that Amazon has a monopoly on the market, there's no motivation to innovate.

I'm aware of Kobo, etc., but that has such a minuscule share of the market - at least in the U.S.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

"John Hopper and Paperbackstash, does your Paperwhite 4 have the latest update? "

Mine is the Oasis 3 and yes, it does have the latest update. On your latter point, the battery life is worse than the PW4's, but slightly better than the Oasis 2's. It's a brilliant reading device overall, though.


Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm having the problem too, with books and with my daily newspaper. Like several of you have mentioned, the problem has been intermittent over the last few years. At some point, out if the blue, it will suddenly start to work correctly again. I'm speculating it's going on longer this time because of pandemic related staffing or workload issues and priorities, but that's just a guess.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

My newspaper has now started downloading automatically again. (Hope I didn't jinx myself by writing that...) I haven't bought any books in the last few days so I don't know if that's working. 

I did have to call Amazon about an unrelated problem a few days ago, and the rep mentioned there was some kind of computer glitch around June 14th. I can't remember now if that's when the issue started for me this time.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm still experiencing this glitch with books not automatically downloading. 

I can go into the cloud and manually download them, and I've resigned myself to doing that - I just wish I knew if this was a hardware issue or some kind of server issue on Amazon's end.

My phone and tablet apps are fine, but that is obviously apples and oranges compared to a Paperwhite or any other e-ink Kindle.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

Mine actually worked normally for a book I bought yesterday. And the previous day I noticed that some book updates downloaded spontaneously as well.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I haven't been using my Kindles much lately since I've been reading on my phone so I thought I'd give this a try.  I sent a book from my Content and Devices page to my Paperwhite, latest version with the most recent firmware and then looked down at the Kindle to sync it but the book was already downloading.  Instead of syncing it I waited and it downloaded.  I keep this kindle by my computer just for checking out books I might want to read next.  I don't recall having any problems downloading books but most of the time I initiate the download from the device itself.  I don't remember if I've initiated any from Amazon's end recently until just now.

My guess is there's not much useful information there but it's what I have.

Barry


----------



## Paperbackstash (Dec 15, 2017)

CS said:


> It happened again last night. Wouldn't push out a free book I "bought." However, it did finally push out the April 2020 update, so that was at least an encouraging sign. (Never mind that we're almost in July, and I only now got the update!)
> 
> *John Hopper* and *Paperbackstash*, does your Paperwhite 4 have the latest update?


Yes, I keep mine updated.

I ended up ordering an Oasis last week and switching to that. Enjoying it so far


----------



## Paperbackstash (Dec 15, 2017)

barryem said:


> I haven't been using my Kindles much lately since I've been reading on my phone so I thought I'd give this a try. I sent a book from my Content and Devices page to my Paperwhite, latest version with the most recent firmware and then looked down at the Kindle to sync it but the book was already downloading. Instead of syncing it I waited and it downloaded. I keep this kindle by my computer just for checking out books I might want to read next. I don't recall having any problems downloading books but most of the time I initiate the download from the device itself. I don't remember if I've initiated any from Amazon's end recently until just now.
> 
> My guess is there's not much useful information there but it's what I have.
> 
> Barry


Many paperwhites don't have this issue. You may be one of the fortunate ones


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I am still having this issue, but the fact that it has cleared up for so many of you is promising news. Hopefully that means this is being investigated and worked on. Fingers crossed!

Found this today: https://www.amazonforum.com/s/question/0D54P00006zSvyB/kindle-paperwhite-download-issue

It's an old post but has responses as recently as two days ago, so at least it isn't just me/us.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Apparently some people have always had problems with automatically downloading books and others are only just having the problem.

I'm one of the latter - after about 11 years of Kindle owning it's only been in the last few days that I've noticed any problem. When I buy a book it normally downloads immediately to my default device - my PW4 - and I also send it to my Voyage at the same time. But now the downloads are not showing up on either device - I have to change my settings from 'Downloaded' to 'All' and then choose the books I want downloaded - at that point they download without a problem.

Since it's also happening on my Voyage as well as the PW4 I don't think this is a particular device problem. It could be an update problem. Both my devices are on the same version - 5.12.5 - though I've noticed differences between them, such as what options you get when you choose 'settings' at the top of the home page. This new way of sending out updates where not all of the features associated with them show up at once is very strange and I can't help wondering if this different way of doing things is responsible for some of the anomalies we're seeing lately.

It's not a huge problem, just an irritating one. If it's intentional, it's definitely a step backwards.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

John Hopper said:


> Mine actually worked normally for a book I bought yesterday. And the previous day I noticed that some book updates downloaded spontaneously as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


Stopped working again just now. Tried a sample from the Kindle Store actually on my Oasis and it still didn't download automatically.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I confess to not reading the entire thread. I've had this problem with my O3 for a couple of weeks now but only with trying to send prior purchases back for a second reading. My new purchases are downloading when I turn off airplane mode. I stay in airplane mode 99% of the time to extend battery life. Anyway, if I search on the Kindle for the title I want it finds it and downloads it. If I go on the computer to manage content and say deliver it nothing happens. I've restarted the Kindle a few times but not reset it. I don't really want to do that. Hopefully Jeff Bozo and the rest will stop politicking and take care of business like fixing this problem.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi all! In case anyone is still running into the automatic downloads issue, I just found a solution here: https://www.amazonforum.com/s/question/0D54P00007dKaYOSA0/i-took-advantage-of-the-6-dollar-offer-a-day-or-two-ago-and-the-books-never-came-down

I followed the steps to reset by holding down the Power button for 40 seconds, and now books are automatically downloading again as I send them from Amazon (both the Manage My Content page & when I buy a book or send a sample to my Kindle).

Hopefully this helps!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*MeganW*, I wish I could say this worked for me, but it didn't. 

I assume completely resetting the device to factory settings will fix the issue, but I did that last time and it was only a temporary fix.

For now, I've just learned to live with it.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, I tried it, held the power button for 40-45 seconds. Still no downloads. I went to content and devices and told it to deliver my latest purchase. It went through the motions and said it was delivered but refreshing the C/D page showed the book on zero devices and refreshing my Oasis doesn't show it on the device. I'm not willing to do a full reset yet but that day may come.


----------



## Paperbackstash (Dec 15, 2017)

My Oasis 3 now has this problem too.

I keep all my devices updated, so it's not an update issue, and they all are on different releases. Paperwhite 3 is different than 4, for example.

When I got a new router this year that helped a bit (I thought), but apparently was just a coincidence.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I did a hard reset on both my O3 and PW4 and neither one corrected the problem. I put in a trouble chat with Amazon almost 2 weeks ago. They will get back to me within 2-3 business days, so only a week plus behind so far. I plan to pursue it again later today after a few errands that have to be done.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

So I got an Amazon tech today. He had me download the latest version and connect to the computer to load it on my Oasis. I then picked a random book from C/D and said deliver. It worked. Then I "bought" a free book from one of today's book emails. It delivered in 1-2 seconds. I'll do that to the PW when I get it back from a friend I loaned it to. It appears that solves the problem.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

On the one hand it seems weird that a thing that always worked stops when you haven't changed anything. On the other hand, it also sort of makes sense that the first thing to do to fix it is be sure you have the latest update. They come so automatically for me that it never occurred to me it might be the problem.

OTOH, I've also heard people say everything was fine UNTIL they did the update and then things 'broke'. Ain't technology great?


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I've always just waited on it to get around to updating itself. I never considered there even was an update. Guess I'll know better in the future. It's a great pain in the you know where.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

I hope your problem remains solved, an annoying glitch.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

All books that I buy go into the All section and I have to go there to download them. It's not a huge deal...I check it once a week and move them to the Downloaded section of my kindle.


----------



## Paperbackstash (Dec 15, 2017)

prairiesky said:


> All books that I buy go into the All section and I have to go there to download them. It's not a huge deal...I check it once a week and move them to the Downloaded section of my kindle.


If you have your settings to send to your Kindle device and it doesn't, that is a type of bug. I agree with you it's not a big deal if you can just go and download it though. I kind of had the double-glitch -- they wouldn't download, and when I went to manually download, it keeps not actually downloading even though it says it is, and keeps repeating the queue cycle. Now THAT does bug me


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Are you on version 5.13.3? If not, try manually installing it. It fixed my Oasis 3 problems.


----------



## Paperbackstash (Dec 15, 2017)

LDB said:


> Are you on version 5.13.3? If not, try manually installing it. It fixed my Oasis 3 problems.


My problem randomly happens, not consistently. With my Oasis 3 I have the current version of 5.13.3. PW 4, not yet, I have to manually install the update at some point if it does not auto-update. I have had this for 2 years, so I do not think firmware will completely fix it. I think it's something with internet system conflicts? That's the only thing I can figure. Perhaps one day it will be working fine and keep working fine, you never know. Hopefully the same for the other posters in the thread, it's a mysterious and quirky bug


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

LDB said:


> Are you on version 5.13.3? If not, try manually installing it. It fixed my Oasis 3 problems.


I wish I could say the same for my Paperwhite (2018 model). I did the latest update via computer for the first time in years, and while that was easy and seamless, it did not fix the automatic download problem for me.  (I "bought" a free book for testing purposes.)


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*Update:* Late last night/this morning, I turned on wi-fi and noticed two "Personal Letters" automatically appear in my download queue - for a library book and KOLL/Prime Reading (whichever it was) book, respectively - both of which I had returned weeks ago, if not months ago at this point. (Is there any way to disable that useless "Personal Letter" crap? I wonder if *that* was the bottleneck this whole time?)

Then I noticed the free book I "bought" the other day for testing purposes had also been downloaded. I am pretty certain I never got around to manually downloading it. A few of my most recent purchases also appear to have re-downloaded for some reason, even though they were already on the device.

Fingers crossed that this problem has finally been fixed. If so, it looks like *LDB's* advice may have indeed worked - just at a delay.

I'll try again tonight - another freebie book caught my eye - and report back tomorrow.

*Update 2:* I turned on wi-fi again, and even before the wi-fi bars appeared, my freebie showed up automatically as a queued download and was on my device less than a minute later. Looks like my Kindle is *finally* functioning properly again.

Thank you *SO* much, *LDB*.

Here's *LDB's* solution, BTW:



LDB said:


> Are you on version 5.13.3? If not, try manually installing it. It fixed my Oasis 3 problems.


I have a Paperwhite 4 (201, and downloading the update to my computer and manually installing it did indeed fix the automatic download issue with books. However, automatic book downloads didn't kick in for me right away - it took a couple more days before that functionality was restored on my Kindle, so be patient!


----------

